# I guess we need



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess we need to stock up on cigars. I told my family that when we go on the cruise in DEC everyone will stock up on cigars for me. They are going to spend the limit. I just dont think the President is going to veto. I m a COP and i know what is going to happen and you all know too.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

This will create a black market for cigars and then the Government will miss more taxable items and have to drive yugos instead of fancy limos!!! They will actually have to work a little to fund all the BS they waste money on!!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry to say but being complacent as we have been we have allowed this situation to happen. The govt needs to be put back in their place... work for us, not as our babysitters

maybe a million cigar smoker march!?!?!?!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Sorry to say but being complacent as we have been we have allowed this situation to happen. The govt needs to be put back in their place... work for us, not as our babysitters
> 
> maybe a million cigar smoker march!?!?!?!


Im In time and Place Please


----------

